# Does anyone else use a Lickety Log Splitter



## Phillies93 (Nov 14, 2008)

Does anyone else use a Lickety Log Splitter? I have used it almost my whole life we bough a Timberwolf TW5 about 4 years ago thinking it would be faster and easier. it wasn't so we sold it and we are still using the good old lickety.


----------



## jerry wayne (Nov 14, 2008)

*haha*



Phillies93 said:


> Does anyone else use a Lickety Log Splitter? I have used it almost my whole life we bough a Timberwolf TW5 about 4 years ago thinking it would be faster and easier. it wasn't so we sold it and we are still using the good old lickety.



youve got to be kidding.....a lickity splitter .......that. i would like to see a pic of......its sorta my wifes nickname for me.Dont believe ive ever heard of it.....funnny tho


----------



## ents (Nov 14, 2008)

http://licketysplitter.com/


----------



## John D (Nov 14, 2008)

It looks like the homemade unit i built,but not nearly as HD as mine. I wonder how can you work the splitter efficiently with a tractor,the engine/hood/front axle are in your line of site.On the skid steer you can easily see what your doing,and quickly move to grab the log without a lot of back and forth manuevering.A compact tractor just seems to slow to me after having a SS.


----------



## Phillies93 (Nov 15, 2008)

no that is not what i am talking about a lickety log splitter were built in the 70's and i think the 80's. They are yellow and they can sit perfectly on the ground. I will try to upload a picture of it if I can.


----------



## ents (Nov 15, 2008)

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=52540&page=6

Andyshine77 makes mention of one back in 07.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 15, 2008)

I'd like to see one.


----------



## jetskiman (Nov 15, 2008)

*pics*

any pics


----------



## 046 (Nov 15, 2008)

what terrible web site.... no pic's ... video doesn't work... 



ents said:


> http://licketysplitter.com/


----------



## ents (Nov 16, 2008)

Vids work just fine for me. I wouldn't invest in the licketysplitter. Too slow, too much fuel consumed, etc. (although it is easier on your back). I would like to see a picture of what P93 is asking about tho.


----------



## 046 (Nov 16, 2008)

ok... finally downloaded video for it to work

looks really cumbersome to use... too much wasted motion just to pick up one round. would be excellent for a handicap person!


----------



## RYAN5000 (Nov 16, 2008)

I have one model 348 its faster than timber wolf and better had it 21
years 250 to 300 cords a year still have the same engine.There easy to use
for one guy because they lay flat on the ground just roll the log on pull the handle and go get a nother log while that one splits the only thing I hate are changeing the springs I had a friend tell me about his tw5 with a 4 way told him to bring it out to my wood yard and we would each split two cords . I fished and had time to eat I will take some picture you can go here to see some pictuers of them from webbs http://www.webbsfarmsupplies.com/ To bad they still dont make these they where the best splitter ever made cost a lot bought mine for 9,800


----------



## jetskiman (Nov 16, 2008)

a friend of mine has an old john deere logsplitter avout the size of the smallest one in the picture (http://www.webbsfarmsupplies.com/) it is nice to have it right on the ground just wish it was bigger


----------



## CharlieG (Nov 16, 2008)

My neighbor has one, what a beast, especially the wedge! I used it to split firewood the first two years I had my stove. Then I got an Iron and Oak.Now he uses my splitter! It still runs, but did I mention the size of the wedge??


----------



## Dok (Nov 16, 2008)

Phillies93 said:


> no that is not what i am talking about a lickety log splitter were built in the 70's and i think the 80's. They are yellow and they can sit perfectly on the ground. I will try to upload a picture of it if I can.



My neighbor has one. He bought it new and still uses it regularly. Cool old splitter. It has two unusual features. When you pull the lever to actuate the ram the engine throttles up, push the lever to release the ram and the engine goes back to idle. It also has a spring loaded return, so the ram retracts quickly. I'll try to post a pic next time I see him out.
Dok


----------



## ASETECH (Nov 16, 2008)

I used to live beside a guy who had one, he swore by it. There was one for sale in Muncie IN (or near there) Last winter and again this fall, the guy was firm on 1,800. He had it looking nice but it seemed steep for a splitter that old. Maybe I am just to tight. They are good splitters, pretty rare these days.


----------



## BrokenToys (Feb 2, 2009)

*Lickety Log Splitter*

Yes have the old Lickety Log Splitter - I can prob put my TroyBilt log splitter on it and split that thing in half. It is a monster - and yes the Wedge is about the size of a rectange milk crate.
If you can link pics here I'll try to get pics of mine later this week. Weathers kinda crappy.


----------



## mtsillinois (Feb 14, 2009)

*Lickety Splitter Pics*













For those of you looking for the old lickety log splitter here are two pics. Im looking for manuals. Help! Wedge: bigger is better!!!!! Reply to [email protected]


----------



## Rookie1 (Feb 14, 2009)

I cant see pics.


----------



## mtsillinois (Feb 14, 2009)

*splitter pics*

either one?! How about anyone else.


----------



## Kydan (Feb 14, 2009)

*Return time? Cycle time?*

Wow it can out do a timberwolf Tw5 I would have never believe that it was that fast . So what I'm getting is' it's the spring return ? So how fast does that thing return? and the whole cycle time ? I have seen lot's of ads people looking them and parts hmmm.


----------



## ASETECH (Feb 14, 2009)

I think if you Google lickety splitter parts are available online. Might have to play with spelling and spacing. They have a website somewhere I am sure I do not know if Manuals are available or not.


----------



## Old Goat (Feb 15, 2009)

mtsillinois said:


> either one?! How about anyone else.



No on pictures. Double check your "Insert Image" address for a double "http://"

Here is a youtube, looks like a beast.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjguZcCZhPE&feature=related


----------



## Bob95065 (Aug 18, 2009)

*I have a EK308*

I fixed a 5HP log splitter for a woman in our church a number of years ago. When I dropped it off she asked me if I would haul off another one that had a seized engine to the dump. It was under a rotted tarp and turned out to be a Lickety Log Splitter model EK308. Someone had run the engine out of oil and seized it up then they took it apart and lost the head and sheet metal.

I found another Kohler K181 8HP engine on the internet that was worn out. I completely rebuilt it and got it running. Besides the engine all it needed was hoses and hydraulic fluid and I was splitting wood. This winter I am going to change the o-rings in the ram and put new tires on it. The good thing is I live less than 10 miles from Webb Chain Saw which is the only place you can get parts for this splitter in the US.

Does anyone know where I can find a 4-way wedge for this machine? I really, really wish I had that wedge. Unfortunately that was one of the parts that was lost.

Bob


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 18, 2009)

Bob95065 said:


> I fixed a 5HP log splitter for a woman in our church a number of years ago. When I dropped it off she asked me if I would haul off another one that had a seized engine to the dump. It was under a rotted tarp and turned out to be a Lickety Log Splitter model EK308. Someone had run the engine out of oil and seized it up then they took it apart and lost the head and sheet metal.
> 
> I found another Kohler K181 8HP engine on the internet that was worn out. I completely rebuilt it and got it running. Besides the engine all it needed was hoses and hydraulic fluid and I was splitting wood. This winter I am going to change the o-rings in the ram and put new tires on it. The good thing is I live less than 10 miles from Webb Chain Saw which is the only place you can get parts for this splitter in the US.
> 
> ...



Bob, just fab the wedge from a picture. . . Or have it fab'd at a local shop. Beats trying to find one on such an old machine.

Best of luck with your project, sounds neat.


----------



## prentice110 (Sep 16, 2009)

last time I found one of these things i fought a couple of people on ebay for it and lost. It went for over 2500 and wasnt in running condition.:jawdrop:


----------



## BrokenToys (Oct 2, 2009)

*lickity-*

here's mine model #26MK32F - I also have the product manual for their models (15 page) and their parts catalog (16 page)..made that into two little PDF's. will attach or send to webmaster for library here if requested


----------



## flyfish169 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Lickety log splitter manual*

If you could, can send me your PDF of the manual for the lickety log splitter? I have one that needs work.

Thanks,
Don

Email [email protected]


----------



## mlrobinette (Apr 21, 2010)

*lickety log splitter*

I just found this forum and would like to talk to somebody with a lickety splitter. I've had mine since 1971 and have used it off and on for years. I"m having some problems and would like to learn some more.

thanks in advance
Maurice


----------



## SuperA (Sep 5, 2010)

*LICKITY lOG SPLITTER*

Not sure how old this post is but i have a Lickity Split Log Splitter I have used for years and love it. If I can help you out at all just contact me. I also have a PDF of the manual for a model MK348 I can send you if needed. Here is the link to my you tube channel with the video of my Splitter. Enjoy

http://www.youtube.com/user/MrDanoconnor?feature=mhum


----------



## BrokenToys (Sep 8, 2010)

I am sorry I didn't get to email out the pdf' on the splitter yet to those who asked. Been really busy the last few days.
Also on the lickity I had to replace the o rings on the piston and found out for those with this splitter it is an easy fix and the o rings are common items at any local hyrdaulic parts/repair store. The one I use is in Lindenhurst,NY. Once replaced (takes about an hour) there was a noticeable difference in overall speed and production.


----------



## prentice110 (Sep 8, 2010)

I can answer most ?'s about these machines. The o-ring change is easy as broke toys said, just be mindful that you dont mar up the inner cyl . I have manuals. Family had 2 of these new. Plenty of answers if you got the patients.


----------



## mlrobinette (Sep 9, 2010)

*lickety pressure*

thanks for the comments. I have replaced the o-rings and it helped a little.
My brand new pressure gauge shows zero pressure on the stroke cycle. It appears there isn't enough pressure to activate the shift mechanism and I have to use low speed to split most anything (I move the shifter by hand).
thanks
m


----------



## prentice110 (Sep 13, 2010)

mlrobinette said:


> thanks for the comments. I have replaced the o-rings and it helped a little.
> My brand new pressure gauge shows zero pressure on the stroke cycle. It appears there isn't enough pressure to activate the shift mechanism and I have to use low speed to split most anything (I move the shifter by hand).
> thanks
> m



Are you sure your pump is up to snuff? also you may have a presure reg issuse. Check your linkage. mine comes loose and the griesen valve wont fully engage. best i can think of rite now. hit me up if you got ?'s. been runnin dem tings for 20 years. run mine atleast once a week.


----------



## Galparanch (Oct 8, 2010)

*Lickety Log Splitter Sales Brochure*

Here are a few photos from an old Lickety Log Splitter Flyer


----------



## prentice110 (Oct 9, 2010)

*Very nice!!!*

I thouroghly enjoyed that! I have a few myself from 67'ish I belive. Never seen those before it was wild! Im still learning computers and the whole sending pics thing, but you just motavated me to post some of mine.


----------



## MrEverything (Nov 5, 2010)

*Looking for a manual*

Not sure if you guys are still out there? I'm new to the site. My dad just had a Lickity log splitter given to him and he gave it to me. Said he thought I'd appreciate not splitting by hand anymore. Told him its how the wife gets he exercise, I just supervise. Anyway, I now have a log splitter. It is a complete unit and is all there minus a spring on the speed control on the reservoir. Still has the original cast iron kohler. He told my dad that his brother had blown the hydraulic cylinder though I can see no real evidence of this. I was hoping someone has a manual for the unit I looked at the parts breakdown on webbs site but I'm looking for more of an operations manual. Something to help guide me with setup. Any help would be greatly appreciated thanks.


----------



## BrokenToys (Nov 5, 2010)

Actually found another lickity splitter and picking it up tomorrow am. Will post pics than.
And dpending on your model # I can send you the parts manual if it matches mine. Post or pm me details.


----------



## prentice110 (Nov 5, 2010)

The cylinder isnt shot, the o-rings are probly dry rotted from sitting too much or the presure regulator at the back of the cyl is broke or someone messed with it. They were factory set at 1800psi, and you voided the warrenty if you touched it. If you ever want to sell it contact ME FIRST!!!! I have manuals, but I am too lazy to get off my arse to find and copy and mail them. Post some pics. Id love to see what condition its in, I can date those things by sight. Plus, If the sticker with the model number is worn off, the priority valves have a manufacure date stamped on them near the bolt hole. Im guessing you have the twin cylinder model which is the better 1 to have. They were all almost identical with the difference being in the frame length. I think the mk60 mightve had a longer cyl, but its been a while since Ive seen the brochures I have. The mk60 also had a bigger motor. Like a 10 or 12 hp.


----------



## John R (Nov 5, 2010)

jerry wayne said:


> youve got to be kidding.....a lickity splitter .......that. i would like to see a pic of......its sorta my wifes nickname for me.Dont believe ive ever heard of it.....funnny tho





:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MrEverything (Nov 8, 2010)

*Runs like a champ*

So between fri night and sat morn I did my drain down of all fluids cleaned the carb and extracted a very industrious mouse nest. Had to weld up the linkage to the gressen valve but when I finished she fires up and works great. Speed wise this thing would give any hydraulic splitter a run for it's money. Cylinder isn't blown but does need o-rings. Everything on it works good on it and this things got balls! I was attempting to adjust the linkages for the "second stage" that someone had all screwy(hi speed only) and took a 14" round of red oak
And turned it sideways so I could load the machine down when it kicked into it's load stage it cut the damn thing in half! Now that's a splitter!


----------



## prentice110 (Feb 9, 2011)

Not the best pic, but this here's how I roll.------------------------ Anyway, what you see here is a highly modified EK308 Lickity that I cut to hell and glued back together with spare parts to make a generic MK348/26MK34. Difference is no retractable axle, but, as you can see, with my Bobcat MT52 and branch manager grapple, I really dont need it to lay down. and no, its not an illusion, the splitter is not floating, its sitting in a custom made table cuz I dont like picking things up twice, and I dont like bending over anymore than I have to. I hope to put more and better pics of this up soon. I just put a Honda on the other one I have so...


----------



## 046 (Apr 18, 2011)

thinking of buying a 30 ton lickity splitter tomorrow
4 1/2 in ram with large tires with an old Tecumseh motor
had a new pump recently, ram leaks. 

we'll see what happens, could be bringing it home ... 

does anyone know what model this is?


----------



## prentice110 (Apr 18, 2011)

046 said:


> thinking of buying a 30 ton lickity splitter tomorrow
> 4 1/2 in ram with large tires with an old Tecumseh motor
> had a new pump recently, ram leaks.
> 
> ...


----------



## 046 (Apr 19, 2011)

are you did sure this is an econo model? 

this has a 4 1/2in ram which figures out to 30 tons
seems the econo model would have a smaller ram like 15 ton. 
pic's of original brochures are too small to read to get original spec's from. no markings anywhere... 

the original owner paid $5000 for this model 

he wants $600 which would be way too high for an econo model. but ok for the 36 or 26 series. 



prentice110 said:


> 046 said:
> 
> 
> > thinking of buying a 30 ton lickity splitter tomorrow
> ...


----------



## prentice110 (Apr 19, 2011)

046 said:


> are you did sure this is an econo model?
> 
> this has a 4 1/2in ram which figures out to 30 tons
> seems the econo model would have a smaller ram like 15 ton.
> ...


----------



## 046 (Apr 19, 2011)

good eyes.... turns out it's not a lickity splitter at all. 
now he claims it's an old Speeco splitter. 

anyways... passed

sure wouldn't mind finding an old model 26 or 36 series Lickity splitter. keeping my eyes open...



prentice110 said:


> 046 said:
> 
> 
> > are you did sure this is an econo model?
> ...


----------



## prentice110 (Apr 19, 2011)

26mk34 a-f, later renamed mk348. The 528? is the same thing but with a longer frame. Take a look at the lickity log splitter firewood operation thread started by Treeslayer to see pics of mine. The one in the table is modified.


----------



## woodsplitta (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi, I just bought a lickity and have a few questions.Low speed system is inop right now,gotta pull apart the small cylinder and have a peek. Works ok when switched manually.However, when operating in high speed the ram will only run out to the wood and push it to the wedge, it does not apply any real force. When switched to low it'll split anything I give it.Is the high speed system just used to run the ram out to the piece or should it split as well?Also,someone repainted this thing and there are no tags left. On the brace at the rear of the splitting cylinder it is stamped 1961Could this be the year of manufacture? I could try to post some pics if helpful. I would really like to get this beast back in proper working order.Thanks.


----------



## hokirenry (Jan 3, 2012)

Did you get that thing working? I can send you a detailed description of how a two speed Lickity Log Splitter works. I have the two speed and it works very well. In the fast speed, the pump delivers oil to less area inside the ram resulting in a faster stroke with less power. When resisitance builds and pressure increases inside of the ram, the shifting mechanism is actuated to shift another Gresen valve and now oil is being pumped into both areas of the ram which slows the ram but increases the power. This shifter has a spring that is acting to return the shifter back to it's normal position, so if resistance drops it will shift back to speed the ram travel. Happens a lot during splitting - fast to slow and then fast again. Love this thing. My father bought one brand new in 1971 (his is a single speed and newer than the one I have). His single speed is still in operation and I would not be able to guess how much wood that thing has split in the last 40 years. DO NOT confuse these things with lickety splitters. They are Lickity Log Splitters. I acquired my two speed when a relative was buying and selling lawn mowers, splitters, etc. I told him if he ever found a Lickity Log Splitter, call me. He found one and I was able to bring it to life with minimal investment. Good Luck!


----------



## woodsplitta (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah, I got it working properly, had to replace the pump...., super 3 helped me out with one. Also had to shim the play out of the shifting cylinder to get it to work correctly, thanks to super3 for the advice on that. I got the throttle cable hooked up so it idles until you throw the lever to send the piston out. I however have not used it to split more than a dozen rounds since it's at my dads house and he's been using it.I can tell by talking to him on the phone that he is in love with it.I also recieved an owners manual for it from super3 so I think I'm in good shape.Thanks for checking in. If anyone needs replacement O-rings for the splitting cylinder inner and outer let me know as I have a few leftover as I had to buy a minimum amount and have extras.


----------



## A100HVA (Jan 4, 2012)

here's my last one, i've been thru 2 of them,they are good machines.
my back started to bother me,so i decided if i was gonna stay in the wood business i'd better go get a cord king.that was in '85...still at it !


----------



## mikegoutier (Feb 18, 2012)

*compact model*

I am curious if anyone else has a compact model. Its has a light blue beam and hydraulic tank and the rest is red I believe the model number is 25abs25? I have been looking online for a week or 2 now and can find only tidbits of information on it. I picked up this thing about 2 weeks ago for pretty cheap and it runs and is all original, figured it was an upgrade to a maul. I enjoy refurbishing antique stuff so i took the thing apart welded the old handle back on it (it was pulling off through the tank) and stripped all of the paint off of it. 

long story short I think this thing is cool and i was going to upgrade the original briggs and straten 5hp put a new pump on it and upgrade the cylinder but I am curious if i would be devaluing it by doing so. In really good shape all original is it worth something and if so what?

Also how can i tell the age of it?


----------



## ASETECH (Feb 18, 2012)

I have seen people ask 2k for an original large model. It was in good shape, had been used a lot. It had a cast motor on it. It was on CL for a long time. I called him but thought the price was way high I would pay 500 - 750 if I had some spare cash and really wanted it. I am not sure your upgrades are a great idea as the cylinder design is what speeds those things up. My .02,


----------



## mikegoutier (Feb 18, 2012)

*thanks*

I appreciate the .02 on it. Im really hoping on finding out something on the compact model. It seems no one has one or is using one anymore. I just find it odd with the internet these days the lack of information on this particular model. And yes before someone starts saying this was around before the internet I am aware of that.


----------



## owbguy (Feb 18, 2012)

this one has been in the family since bought new by my grandmother
i think its the 25ABS25
still in use


----------



## mikegoutier (Feb 19, 2012)

I believe this is a 26ek30 due to the tires, color, the size and the external hydraulic tank.


----------



## mikegoutier (Feb 19, 2012)

still looking for someone with a compact 25abs25 lickity log splitter...


----------



## climberjones (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello all i to am an owner of a lickity log splitter and have often wondered why if every one loves this splitter as i do and they dont build them any more why doesnt someone start building there own line off the origional basic idea and just change it a bit to get around the patent laws etc etc (prolly sell like hot cakes):msp_confused:


----------



## owbguy (Feb 19, 2012)

climberjones said:


> Hello all i to am an owner of a lickity log splitter and have often wondered why if every one loves this splitter as i do and they dont build them any more why doesnt someone start building there own line off the origional basic idea and just change it a bit to get around the patent laws etc etc (prolly sell like hot cakes):msp_confused:



I believe any patent has long since expired. I don't know why no one is building them or something similar other than cost and demand factors. Mine is slow. Always has been. I will have to time the cycle to see just how slow. I bet there are better splitters at lower cost.


----------



## climberjones (Feb 19, 2012)

owbguy said:


> I believe any patent has long since expired. I don't know why no one is building them or something similar other than cost and demand factors. Mine is slow. Always has been. I will have to time the cycle to see just how slow. I bet there are better splitters at lower cost.



If yours is slow its not working right .maybe pressure is leaking past your cylinder o rings or something dont know!:msp_confused:


----------



## mikegoutier (Feb 20, 2012)

I know per factory spec the compact model has a 30 sec cycle time but it has a long stroke.


----------



## owbguy (Feb 20, 2012)

mikegoutier said:


> I know per factory spec the compact model has a 30 sec cycle time but it has a long stroke.


its a 30" stroke. cycle time sounds about right. its always been slow.


----------



## mikegoutier (Feb 20, 2012)

thats what i thought to. I swear I am still the only one with a compact 25abs25 lickity log splitter. I will post some picks later this week i just stripped the whole thing down and in the process of rebuilding it.


----------



## deersniper17 (Feb 20, 2012)

anyone with the pdf. for the 348. i really neeed it. i love my lickity splitter and want to ggive it all a good once over and the manual would be amazing.


----------



## mikegoutier (Feb 21, 2012)

deersniper17 said:


> anyone with the pdf. for the 348. i really neeed it. i love my lickity splitter and want to ggive it all a good once over and the manual would be amazing.



Same with the compact 25abs25


----------



## mikegoutier (Feb 21, 2012)

mikegoutier said:


> Same with the compact 25abs25



I just called briggs and stratton and got the manual emailed to me 1-800-444-7774 you will need the full stamped number and serial number to get it. If anyone else needs it just email me.


----------



## Vtroger (May 22, 2013)

*O Ring source*



BrokenToys said:


> I am sorry I didn't get to email out the pdf' on the splitter yet to those who asked. Been really busy the last few days.
> Also on the lickity I had to replace the o rings on the piston and found out for those with this splitter it is an easy fix and the o rings are common items at any local hyrdaulic parts/repair store. The one I use is in Lindenhurst,NY. Once replaced (takes about an hour) there was a noticeable difference in overall speed and production.



Hey there,

Glad to see so many still running their lickity splitters! I'm trying to source the O rings (2 #425 and 1 #329). Do you have the name of the supplier in Lindenhurst?

Thanks you,

Roger


----------



## ASETECH (May 22, 2013)

*Hydraulic seals*

Baum Hydraulics should be able to source any seal you are looking for. They have many different styles of seals and o rings.


----------



## Homelite410 (May 22, 2014)

Just bought this yesterday.


----------



## SuperA (May 22, 2014)

I've been using the Old Lickity Log Splitter for the past 20 years, I have about a dozen or more Videos on You Tube on it. 
My User Name is Mr Dan OConnor Here's One


----------



## Homelite410 (May 22, 2014)

Well I got it going, fresh gas, filed the points, cleaned the plug, tweaked the idle a Lil! Its the 26EK30 so I don't think its the two speed! Love the auto cycle!!


----------



## Bob95065 (May 22, 2014)

Vtroger said:


> *O Ring source*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is where I bought o-rings for mine: https://www.oringsusa.com/


----------



## Bob95065 (May 22, 2014)

deersniper17 said:


> anyone with the pdf. for the 348. i really neeed it. i love my lickity splitter and want to ggive it all a good once over and the manual would be amazing.



Lowell Webb has all the manuals and a ton of NOS parts. http://webbs-farmsupplies.com/


----------



## hokirenry (May 23, 2014)

Bob95065 said:


> Lowell Webb has all the manuals and a ton of NOS parts. http://webbs-farmsupplies.com/


 That looks a little newer than most. It's been a while since I have seen the type with the resevoir built in like that. I have three Lickitys and all have the resevoir mounted on top of the platform. I have two that are two speed and one that is single speed like yours. I'm glad to see that the original kohler is still being used on yours. Hate to see replacement engines of any type thrown on these things with the automatic idle down gone. Got to do your best to keep these things original (my opinion). All of mine have the kohlers and all work as originally designed. Take care of them and they will last a lifetime. My father bought the first one in 1970 near State College, PA. It is still used today and I can't even guess how much wood has gone through that thing. He sold firewood for years, then I sold for about twenty years. Maybe 50 to 60 cords a year sold plus heating three homes of our own. Rebuilt the Kohler once and I was able to make the parts for the brass sliders under the ram. While Lickety was still in business, I think we replaced those parts from them and once or twice after they went out of business. Still have the original receipt for that splitter - 900.00. Many family and friends thought my Dad was crazy for spending that amount back in 1970, but they all wanted to borrow it, and of course he left them borrow it. About ten years ago, my brother in law came across a splitter that he could not get to work right. He called me and when I saw the brand, I offered to buy it. He sold it to me for 75.00. It was all there, except I was not familiar with the two speed mechanism. Got that figured out and replaced some o rings and springs - works fine. Last year I saw another Lickity on Craigs list. Apparently, it had been sitting for quite a while and the owner said the motor was run without oil the last time it was used. The two speed mechanism was all there. Goit it running after freeing up a stuck intake valve. It smoked and after about two hours use, it developed a bad rapping noise. Pulled the pan off and the connecting rod bolts had backed out about 1/4". So, I purchased a complete Kohler K181 from ebay and I'm back in business. It works great. Why do I have three? Why not - I just like fixing them up and can't part with any of them. Always looking for another. That's my Lickity Splitter story. Keep em running and original!!


----------



## Homelite410 (May 23, 2014)

I can't wait to give it a bath and I want to make a rock shield for the engine and a new muffler! I like it, it may not be fast but the auto cycle makes up for it! 

Could a person add. 2 stage pump? I am betting the 2 speed valve is un-obtainable?


----------



## hokirenry (May 23, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> I can't wait to give it a bath and I want to make a rock shield for the engine and a new muffler! I like it, it may not be fast but the auto cycle makes up for it!
> 
> Could a person add. 2 stage pump? I am betting the 2 speed valve is un-obtainable?


 
You could probably install a two stage pump. Just take the old one to a hydraulic shop and they can get the numbers off of it (or you can). This tells the gpm, port sizes, thread, etc. If it's the original pump, it should be a Borg Warner. They can fit you up with the proper pump. Let's face it, the single speed is a little slower but certainly faster than a maul. The Lickity two speed is done with a single stage pump, just routes the oil to different parts of the ram utilizing a shifting mechanism. I hear the same argument now and agian -"I can split faster with a maul". Really? Even after a few hours of splitting and dealing with the knotty ones too? I don't think so..... Keep it original and enjoy. If I get time, I'll put up some pics of my Lickity fleet.


----------



## Homelite410 (May 23, 2014)

Looked up my pump and its 6 GPM. Can't imagine a 13 or 16 on it!!


----------



## rarefish383 (May 24, 2014)

This is one of the bigger two stage ones. It's complete. I planned on restoring it as my first retirement project. My wife would like to see it go away. She would like to see it go away so bad, she bought me a brand new splitter. I might put it on ebay just to see what happens, Joe.


----------



## super3 (May 25, 2014)

deersniper17 said:


> anyone with the pdf. for the 348. i really neeed it. i love my lickity splitter and want to ggive it all a good once over and the manual would be amazing.




I have a manual and parts ID I can copy for the MK 348.


----------



## Homelite410 (May 25, 2014)

Put some time on the lickity tonight and I see how the big long wedge is a huge advantage! Split 20" red elm dry without putting up a fuss at all.


----------



## super3 (May 26, 2014)

rarefish383 said:


> This is one of the bigger two stage ones. It's complete. I planned on restoring it as my first retirement project. My wife would like to see it go away. She would like to see it go away so bad, she bought me a brand new splitter. I might put it on ebay just to see what happens, Joe.





I watched one on ebay in your area a few years ago that didn't run bring $3250.


----------



## millbilly (May 26, 2014)

You guys got me thinkin now. I know where one is sitting in a garage and the guy only wants $800. I have many hours back in the day with that machine.


----------



## Bob95065 (May 29, 2014)

That splitter is a EK308. It doesn't have the automatic back-and-forth cycling but it does have the automatic idle and return.

That is the splitter I have Lowell Webb said it was a very good machine but not the top of the line. He said it was popular in rental yards.


----------



## Homelite410 (May 30, 2014)

Bob95065 said:


> That splitter is a EK308. It doesn't have the automatic back-and-forth cycling but it does have the automatic idle and return.
> 
> That is the splitter I have Lowell Webb said it was a very good machine but not the top of the line. He said it was popular in rental yards.


What do you know about the 26EK30?


----------



## Bob95065 (Jun 1, 2014)

I don't know anything about it. I have the EK308 and that is really all I know about LIckey Log Splitters.

I would call Lowell Webb at Webb's Farm Supplies: http://webbs-farmsupplies.com/


----------



## Homelite410 (Jun 15, 2014)

Last time I was out I lost the coil on the lickity log splitter I bought. Found a new one @110.00........ So I had some stuff lying around and came up with this. 

Battery box, toggle switch, old 12v coil, ballast resistor, and a little ingenuity, I made it run for a total investment of just my time.

I was fortunate the old K181 had points so all I needed was power and a coil. I know it won't self charge but, I will wear out before the battery dies!










Even might mount this super quiet muffler on too!




I will brace it of course! Muffler is off a farmall A tractor.


----------



## Bob95065 (Jun 16, 2014)

Magneto ignition Kohler K series engines are hard to find. Recoil-start Original Cub Cadets are sought after collector's items. I have a second engine that is complete with my Lilckety. It was very hard to find.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jun 29, 2014)

Stuck my 26MK34F on ebay, lets see what happens, Joe.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jul 5, 2014)

Little storm cleanup of red elm with the lickity and my buggy.


----------



## stihlfanboy (Jul 6, 2014)

Just happen to look at this thread cause I was bored and it turns out my girlfriends great uncle across the road from me has one of these spillters. I though it was home madw or something. Never seane it run but thougj that thing would split anything with that big wedge on it. Ill get some pics next time im over there.


----------



## Paleryder (Nov 12, 2014)

rarefish383 said:


> Stuck my 26MK34F on ebay, lets see what happens, Joe.


What happen you sell it ?


----------



## Rob Graham (Feb 17, 2016)

I have several parts for my Lickity Split I'd like to sell/trade - MK348. I'm converting the machine so need to get rid of the electric start Kohler (I have 2), springs, controller, manual, etc.
I need a rim/tire and will buy it or trade for my parts. Email me at [email protected].


----------



## Schubert (Aug 13, 2017)

mikegoutier said:


> thats what i thought to. I swear I am still the only one with a compact 25abs25 lickity log splitter. I will post some picks later this week i just stripped the whole thing down and in the process of rebuilding it.


Do you still have your Lickity Log Splitter? I recently came across a 25SBS25TW that I just put a new Predator motor on. It works well but I need to get new o-rings for the cylinder. Just wanted to let you know that there is at least one other machine like yours out there.


----------



## rarefish383 (Aug 13, 2017)

Do a search for Webbs Farm Supply, they bought out Lickity and have parts, Joe.


----------



## Schubert (Aug 14, 2017)

rarefish383 said:


> Do a search for Webbs Farm Supply, they bought out Lickity and have parts, Joe.


I'll do that. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Dearrel Cearley (Nov 30, 2017)

SuperA said:


> *LICKITY lOG SPLITTER*
> 
> Not sure how old this post is but i have a Lickity Split Log Splitter I have used for years and love it. If I can help you out at all just contact me. I also have a PDF of the manual for a model MK348 I can send you if needed. Here is the link to my you tube channel with the video of my Splitter. Enjoy
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/MrDanoconnor?feature=mhum


I know this post is old but I need help I was wondering if that PDF manual was still available as I need one badly I just acquired this thing and I have to make it work because it looks so damn cool splits good but won't shift not enough throw on the shift cylinder


----------



## Schubert (Dec 1, 2017)

Dearrel Cearley said:


> I know this post is old but I need help I was wondering if that PDF manual was still available as I need one badly I just acquired this thing and I have to make it work because it looks so damn cool splits good but won't shift not enough throw on the shift cylinder


Dan O'Connor has ther manuals - he has been very helpful for me and others. For the ram to return automatically, I had to adjust the threaded rod end of the actuation rod at the valve to get mine to shift at the end of the stroke. It took a little fooling around but it's easy to make the adjustment.


----------



## Dearrel Cearley (Dec 1, 2017)

Schubert said:


> Dan O'Connor has ther manuals - he has been very helpful for me and others. For the ram to return automatically, I had to adjust the threaded rod end of the actuation rod at the valve to get mine to shift at the end of the stroke. It took a little fooling around but it's easy to make the adjustment.


Can I ask what oil your running in your machine


----------



## Schubert (Dec 1, 2017)

Dearrel Cearley said:


> Can I ask what oil your running in your machine


I had to replace the motor. The original Briggs was blown and Harbor Freight has a nice little replacement that bolts right on - all the holes line up - for $99 if you have the coupon. So I am running whatever oil was recommended with the motor. For the hydraulics, I used some NAPA hydraulic fluid. Not that I'm particularly well versed with things like this but I didn't understand why they used 30W motor oil and I decided that hydraulic fluid was better formulated for this kind of use. I drained all the old stuff out (and it was very ugly - a combination of 30W, hydraulic fluid that someone had added, and water from sitting in a backyard for a few years) and changed the filter which I also got at NAPA. It leaks a little from both the valve and the ram (and I changed the O-rich on the ram) but not so much as to pose a problem. I figured that the ram leak provides a little lubrication for the brass shoes on the beam as the ram extends and retracts.


----------



## Dearrel Cearley (Dec 1, 2017)

Schubert said:


> I had to replace the motor. The original Briggs was blown and Harbor Freight has a nice little replacement that bolts right on - all the holes line up - for $99 if you have the coupon. So I am running whatever oil was recommended with the motor. For the hydraulics, I used some NAPA hydraulic fluid. Not that I'm particularly well versed with things like this but I didn't understand why they used 30W motor oil and I decided that hydraulic fluid was better formulated for this kind of use. I drained all the old stuff out (and it was very ugly - a combination of 30W, hydraulic fluid that someone had added, and water from sitting in a backyard for a few years) and changed the filter which I also got at NAPA. It leaks a little from both the valve and the ram (and I changed the O-rich on the ram) but not so much as to pose a problem. I figured that the ram leak provides a little lubrication for the brass shoes on the beam as the ram extends and retracts.


I'm new to using these sites can you tell me how to get to a person with a PDF file of the owners manual


----------



## Schubert (Dec 1, 2017)

Dearrel Cearley said:


> I'm new to using these sites can you tell me how to get to a person with a PDF file of the owners manual


I have it - send me your email and I'll forward what Dan sent to me.


----------



## Dearrel Cearley (Dec 1, 2017)

Schubert said:


> I have it - send me your email and I'll forward what Dan sent to me.


[email protected]

Thanks so much


----------



## super3 (Dec 3, 2017)

Schubert said:


> I figured that the ram leak provides a little lubrication for the brass shoes on the beam as the ram extends and retracts.




That is exactly what it was designed to do, the 2 holes on the bottom of the ram tube drip onto the beam.

Just like motor oil, hydraulic oil comes in different weights. If you are going to use it I would go with 10w.

None of these splitters I have seen use 30w oil, they are all 10w30.

I use 5w30 in mine as it is mostly run in the winter months.


----------



## Dearrel Cearley (Dec 4, 2017)

I have an abundance of 15 / 40 would that work or get something else


----------



## super3 (Dec 6, 2017)

Might be OK in the middle of summer.

I buy here,

https://jet.com/product/Havoline-wi...tor-Oil-5-qt/cced1ffca66f4b52a2d5cf1f2d265ec2


Just a heads up for anyone looking for for info on these splitters. All the threads were moved to the hotsaw section under collecters corner.


----------



## tall Tom (Mar 12, 2020)

I just joined this site. I have an EK308 or EK 310 and would like to get owners/parts manual to see what I have and see what I need to fix. It runs
and ram comes out but when it is fully extended it squirts all over. It has an 8 hp Honda motor on it. It looks like some linkage has been removed or changed. Owners manual will show me more. If anyone can email me information manual I would be greatly appreciative. [email protected]


----------



## Bob95065 (Mar 12, 2020)

I have an EL308 that I got in 2002. I use it to split firewood for my house every year. It has the original Kohler k181 8hp engine on it.

I have a hard copy manual. I got it from Webbs Chainsaws in Soquel, CA. Lowell Webb bought all the parts when Piqua Engineering went out of business.


----------



## Justin542 (Apr 22, 2020)

Hey guys. No use for mine anymore. Any idea what it’s worth? New 8hp Briggs & Stratton.


----------



## Bob95065 (Apr 22, 2020)

If you were closer I would be very interested


----------



## PJ41 (Oct 26, 2020)

BrokenToys said:


> I am sorry I didn't get to email out the pdf' on the splitter yet to those who asked. Been really busy the last few days.
> Also on the lickity I had to replace the o rings on the piston and found out for those with this splitter it is an easy fix and the o rings are common items at any local hyrdaulic parts/repair store. The one I use is in Lindenhurst,NY. Once replaced (takes about an hour) there was a noticeable difference in overall speed and production.


----------



## millbilly (Oct 26, 2020)

Justin542 said:


> Hey guys. No use for mine anymore. Any idea what it’s worth? New 8hp Briggs & Stratton.


Still have it and wha
t part of Pa.?


Justin542 said:


> Hey guys. No use for mine anymore. Any idea what it’s worth? New 8hp Briggs & Stratton.


Kinda funny but I already bought this splitter from you and just realized it


----------

